# Blizzard 2010



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are a few photos of this morning's attempt to get out of the house. I had to dig a path for the troops before they could even get off the steps (if they could find the steps).


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

So cute Geri. We did the same here.

It was coming down hard yesterday and Benji had to go piddle, he jumped right into more than a foot of snow and couldn't get out! It was so funny to watch him. Lizzie buried her head into the powdery snow and started making snorting noise! Too bad I couldn't capture it on camera for fear off getting it wet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If you have any pictures of your babies in the snow, share them. My guys love it and little miss Ruby has no fear of snow, or anything else. She actually climbed on top of a deep pile of it and I was getting ready to rush out after her to save her from sinking but I guess she's still light enough to make it on top . . . sort of.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Geri, at least you shouldn't have any worries about your hobo Milo getting out from under the fence! Ha! ....I see litte HRH Ruby on top of her mountain, and noticed she's on top, while the boys are staying on the path.

Love the snow photos! Hope to see more!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh....I can't get this song out of my head..._...she would never say where she came from...yesterday don't matter it's come and gone..._ _Ruby Tuesday no one's gonna hang a name on you!!!_


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Missy said:


> sigh....I can't get this song out of my head..._...she would never say where she came from...yesterday don't matter it's come and gone..._ _Ruby Tuesday no one's gonna hang a name on you!!!_


LOL! Everytime I see a post about Ruby, that song jumps into my head, too!

Geri, those photos are adorable!! I need to get Holly outside in the snow soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Look at Little Miss Thang! She is fearless and looks like she is having a great time. The boys are so cute, too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are so cute, such a beautiful setting. I wish I lived closer because I'd make a pot of chili and HAV a playdate!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures, why does Ruby not have on a coat? 

Metro Atlanta would be totally closed for a month if we had a snow storm like that. The grocery stores are almost out of milk and bread here because they are predicting 1 to 3 inches of snow tomorrow. We will have major road closings, kids will get out of school and constant weather reports on TV. LOL


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

SUCH great photos, Geri. Your tribe looks wonderful. That Ruby is the cutest little girl EVER. She looks full of beans, too. Oh me oh my, IWAP. . . .  Well, what can I say, it's been quite a winter. My DD2, who lives in Noho, is fortunately not in NYC but on her belated honeymoon in Thailand.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,
We are still digging out from 28 inches of snow on Saturday and then 20 inches of snow on top of that from yesterday. I have never seen anything like it! My husband shoveled paths and mazes for the boys in the backyard. All the neighborhood kids are out sledding on the road. My inlaws have moved in since their power is out and they are saying it won't be back on until at least Saturday.

Anyway, Brady loves the snow. Dugan is not excited!

Here are some pictures of the boys.

This is my neighbor's kids sliding down the street with their papillion Rylee (the boys love her). 









Brady and his girlfriend, Maddie, playing in the driveway.









Two boys heading down the path









My lovebug!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just a few more

The two boys









Brady desperately wanted to play ball









My little peanut


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This one may be next year's xmas card. This was from Saturday's storm.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, love those photos. Your path looks like a major highway and mine looks like a country dirt road. My troops don't have it as lucky as yours.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, but your boys have Ruby leading the way They look so cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> *Great pictures, why does Ruby not have on a coat? *
> 
> Metro Atlanta would be totally closed for a month if we had a snow storm like that. The grocery stores are almost out of milk and bread here because they are predicting 1 to 3 inches of snow tomorrow. We will have major road closings, kids will get out of school and constant weather reports on TV. LOL


I guess you missed the thread in which I explained that Miss Tuesday can wriggle out of a piece of clothing faster than any street corner hooker. Not only can she get out of her clothes, but she can disrobe the boys equally as fast.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> SUCH great photos, Geri. Your tribe looks wonderful. That Ruby is the cutest little girl EVER. She looks full of beans, too. Oh me oh my, IWAP. . . . Well, what can I say, it's been quite a winter. My DD2, who lives in Noho, is fortunately not in NYC but on her belated honeymoon in Thailand.


Great timing for your daughter. My friend is on a cruise now and missing the whole thing. On the plus side, the sun was shining today and some of the snow did melt. If it doesn't freeze over now we might get out of this without too much more pain.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> This one may be next year's xmas card. This was from Saturday's storm.


Beautiful......That would be an awesome Christmas card.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It looks like everyone got plenty of snow! Great pics Geri and Karen. 

Karen, I love that postcard picture. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love it too Karen! That would be framed somewhere in my house.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Missy said:


> sigh....I can't get this song out of my head..._...she would never say where she came from...yesterday don't matter it's come and gone..._ _Ruby Tuesday no one's gonna hang a name on you!!!_


Missy, you HAVE to stop talking about Ruby Tuesday. Every time you say it I think about the restaurant and I just about drool. They have the best veggie burger (I'm a vegetarian), and I haven't had one in ages, but the closest one is a 30 minute drive!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I love the pics of the gang out in the snow. Little Miss.Ruby looks like she is enjoying all the snow. We had freezing fog this morning. The trees are soo pretty!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*SNOW in TEXAS!*

It was about 6 inches of snow in my area and over a 12 in nearby. I don't remember in my LIFETIME this much snow in Dallas! I loved it!! We usually only get a thin layer of snow that then turns to ice.

Mimi in the snow


















my backyard









This morning


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mimi looks so beautiful in the snow, and what a great photo of the snow laden tree. Gorgeous!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Karen I love that photo!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not a dramatic as the northern states but for our part of Georgia this is probably going to be a record before the night is over. The girls love it but how do you get the snow balls out of their hair. I turned up the heat and put them in the bath room.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We took them into the laundry room, put towels in the dryer, and kept trying to melt the snow off them! It was fun though!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh what cuties, Geri! They look like they like the snow


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That is a lot of snow!!! We don't see that here in Florida. They look like they're having a blast out there


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gucci manages to look her very elegant self even in a snow storm.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

LOVE the pictures!!! The pups look like they love the snow  You got way more than our little snowfall yesterday.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby, my snow baby


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Michele.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh look at all the snow pups!!! Kara, I have not seen Gucci in such a long time. She continues to be stunning and like Geri says even in a snow storm!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I missed this thread, but I did see many of these pics on other threads, so don't feel too left out. :biggrin1: I love all the pictures!! I can't help but chuckle when I hear people talk about 1-3" as being a huge deal. I suppose for cities that dont' usually get any snow at all, things could be dangerous. As I sit here, very FAT flakes continue to fall since this morning. It's mild out there and so the snow is very sticky on the dogs' hair. I just HATE that part!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:smow: More Coming East


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This time we are prepared with snowsuits


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

About time, huh Linda? LOL It's the pits here now. Snow is flying sideways!! I pulled my lower back this morning getting ready for work and the idea of getting down on the floor to put suits on the guys doesn't appeal to me!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

feel better marj !
can't wait to see the pups in their suits Linda !


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I'm prepared this time too. Even Ms. Tuesday has a new coat (or two). However, I took a nasty fall a couple of hours ago, right in my own house and I'm in a lot of pain. The way I fell I'm surprised I didn't break anything. Tomorrow should be a doozy.

If I can, I'll take a picture of Ruby in her new coat -- that is, if she keeps it on long enough.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are Ruby's coats. One may go back, I'm not sure, but I thought they were cute. Only problem is, there's no hole for a leash.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Marj, I'm so sorry you fell. That wine will get you every time. Take something now to reduce the swelling and maybe it won't be so bad tomorrow. Sorry, the snow suits are cute but do nothing for me without the dog in them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj and Geri, good wishes are being sent your way to recover quickly! Sorry to read of your falls/pulled muscles.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you pulled your back! It's amazing how a small movement can make everything go wrong! I hope it doesn't take long to be back to normal. Take it easy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, ladies.  

We got a lot of snow yesterday and it's been sticking to Ricky and Sammy, but the one time I managed to get their snowsuits on yest. , they went out, stayed 2 mins. and wanted back in! :frusty: 

Here are pictures of what it's looked like here the past two days, although this is NOTHING compared to the snow we usually have this time of year! I'll also post a couple of shots of the boys in the back yard in the Fun Snow thread.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My goodness, Marj! That's a lot of snow!

Geri, I'm sorry you fell! Were you alone? Did you trip on something?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lovely! But, what a pain for snowballs!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> My goodness, Marj! That's a lot of snow!
> 
> Geri, I'm sorry you fell! Were you alone? Did you trip on something?


Janan,

Yes, I was alone - with the dogs. I was wearing my snow boots (like Uggs, but not). They're a little big and clunky and I tripped over myself and fell between the sharp edged cocktail table and the sofa. I was carrying a plate with a snack and a glass of diet soda. I was trying to keep everything from falling and breaking (including me). In so doing, I twisted my body and wound up hitting my knee and side of my leg on the table and my wrist, hand and foot on something. All in all not fun and the table got soaked anyway.

Poor dogs, I scared the hell out of them when I screamed. I was in a lot of pain but thankfully, apparently didn't break anything.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Geri!


----------

